# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle تحديثات :  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.05 - New models and features

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 MTK/Mediatek v2.05 - New models and features* 
Base:  
Base - Secure boot - ARB verification revised for some secure configs and chips 
FWFlasher:
FWFlasher - Flash core updated
FWFlasher - SecureFlash on Legacy phones revised ( SECCFG options and other issues fixed )
FWFlasher - MT6753/MT6752 flashing revised  
FWReader: 
FWReader - More accurate type detection on LEGACY lines
FWReader - More types supported for safe read
FWReader - Info reading improved   
Service:
Service - "SimLock Reset" option activated - used to rollback all LockSettings to default
Service - Format FS revised
Service - Repair BB revised
Service - NVRAM module updated  
Platform: 
Platform - MT6771 support optimized 
Platform - MT6753 support optimized 
Platform - MT8127 support optimized 
Loaders:
LoaderDB - Lot of new agents included (Alcatel, Moto, Lava and others) 
Other:
Other - Many different small changes and fixes
Other - Some kind of GUI changes for better user expirience 
Other - ErrorHandling updated - more detailed hints/explanation of troubles during service process
Other - EMI Module updated
Other - Preloader tools, Preloader init and other related stuff updated
Other - Scatter handling optimized for some vendor-specific stuff 
Other - Automatic backup revised (manual tuneup fix)
Other - Partial LEGACY NAND support (complete boot/verify) - Identify option works now on some devices  
Info:
Info:  Alcatel support for NEW line devices restricted by PRELOADER  level  ONLY! Some partitions are PROTECTED! BROM mode not supported for  now (  due remote SLA )
Info: LEGACY secure flashing now pass at any base  settings but IN SOME  RARE CASES (like Huawei and similar) it may lead to  BaseBand and other  problems. 
      Solution - REFLASH using CORRECT DA! 
Info:  ARB nowdays appearing on more devices, make sure about you FLASH  SAME  version. (Identify ARB LOG and SW load LOG ) Not upgrade to newer  ones,  if need make some extend service etc. !  *  Credits: Many thanks to kamal_singla, gracy_elec and other our users for  providing files and/or testing and for other kind help !*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

